# Fireboard w/Fan control - first impressions



## aucivil (Oct 31, 2017)

Already had the Smoke w/ Gateway but wanted a fan so I got a Fireboard with fan control cable and fan.  Controlling the temp via app with the combined graphs adds a lot of fun to the cook process.  Once I got some stuff figured out - the temps held very steady.  Little trouble at the end with my charcoal grates getting clogged but that's the cook not the cooker.  Still have a lot to learn (new to fans) but this appears to be a good path.

Had some issues getting the Fireboard and my Turbo2 Phone talking via Bluetooth. Fireboard Customer service gets an A+.  They worked with me like it mattered and we got it working.  FYI - Turn the Location slider on.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2017)

Glad to hear it's working so well, I've been tempted to get the fan wire, since I already have a BBQ Guru fan.
Al


----------



## aucivil (Nov 6, 2017)

Update:
For the first few test I used Kingsford regular. Worked okay but had to keep the grates cleaned out every few hours. Tried some B&B Oak lump and it was flawless. Filled up my SNS and dumped a few hot coals on one end. Dialed it in at 250 and the Fireboard with fan kept it basically flat-lined for 10 hours. Ended the test because it started to rain but there wasn't much coal left anyway.


----------



## danbono (Oct 9, 2019)

Hi Why was the Mode on Off? Should have been auto..No?
Dan


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Oct 9, 2019)

Dan, looks like it was after his test cook/smoke. Just showing a picture of the graph.

Looks like great temp control with the controller. I'm a big fan of Fireboard, use it for the thermometers. I cook on a pellet so don't really have a use for the fan controller. However I think it pretty cool that the fan controller and 6 probes are rolled into one unit.

Thanks very much for sharing.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 10, 2019)

What Fireboard controller did you use in this test...  Awesome results...


----------



## danbono (Oct 12, 2019)

daveomak said:


> What Fireboard controller did you use in this test...  Awesome results...


Hi I believe there is only one  Fireboard controller.
Dan


----------



## aucivil (Oct 12, 2019)

danbono said:


> Hi Why was the Mode on Off? Should have been auto..No?
> Dan


This was after the session had ended.  It was set to auto for the cook.


----------



## aucivil (Oct 12, 2019)

daveomak said:


> What Fireboard controller did you use in this test...  Awesome results...


There is only one fireboard control unit but there are two different fan control cables (with and without speaker).


----------

